# Mason King Adjustable Scaffolding



## Cortman (Jul 30, 2008)

This is great scaffolding but has a problem with the hand crank winch wearing out and failing prematurelty. The MK-5W winch pinion gear bushings wear out making the welded assembly hard to operate or eventually unusable. My company has devised a repair for these winches that makes them better than new. Much more affordable than new winches. For more info contact Randy. [email protected] or 541-659-2181


----------

